# How to get a KC kennel name?



## Dora (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi, 

I am looking to start out on breeding and would love a kennel name. What form would I need from kc and how much does this cost a year?

Also, I have little imagination and have noticed how helpful you all were in a previous kennel name thread - Could you give me some name ideas please!

I will be breeding dachshunds. 

Thanks.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

You can apply for the breeders affix online on the kc website...you pick 6 names & pay your fee then just wait to see if any are accepted. I was lucky i got my first choice...others have not been so lucky.

Its around £70 to get your affix then a yearly maintainence fee.

As for a name most people play around with their own names, dogs names or locality (breed names are not allowed in yuor kennel name)

I`m sure if you give more details about these points someone can come up with suggestions


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

Its £20 a year. 

£70 when you apply.

I found using names close to me helped. My 1st choice was a name I knew if I ever bred I would use that name.....picking the others was hard because you have to make sure you at least like the name because you dont know which one the kennel club will pick.


----------



## Dora (Jan 2, 2011)

hi, thanks. Ive looked on the kc web page but can't find the link for the form?

Anyway more info!

My dogs name is Amber and we live in Cheshire erm... don't know any more info?! This is what I mean, no imagination lol...


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

The link is here:
The Kennel Club


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

Dora said:


> hi, thanks. Ive looked on the kc web page but can't find the link for the form?
> 
> Anyway more info!
> 
> My dogs name is Amber and we live in Cheshire erm... don't know any more info?! This is what I mean, no imagination lol...


The Kennel Club

There you go. 

I found it easy by picking a theme....mines a cold theme.

Using Amber's name here are some (granted I am not you so I odnt know what you like/dislike)

Ambercrest.
Amberfield.
Ambercroft.
Amberville.
ShiningAmber.

Here is Jan's list of kennel names applied for.
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/372

So you can get a idea...


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Amshire
Chedachs

Just ideas..mix bits up but remembering that the letter allowance for registering pups includes the number of letters in your kennel affix. So a shorter kennel name will allow more variation when naming pups


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

can't help im afraid except with a few names for you 

DashingAmber
Amberly Cheshire
Ambershire
StarlightAmber


not very good are they :lol:


----------



## Dora (Jan 2, 2011)

ah, thanks all. I was hoping I would get a link!

The name suggestions are great too. :thumbup:


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Bear in mind that you have a maximum of 24 letters including affix for naming puppies, so it's worth keeping it reasonably short or at least, not too long.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Bear in mind that you have a maximum of 24 letters including affix for naming puppies, so it's worth keeping it reasonably short or at least, not too long.


You are not kidding - I've learnt that the hard way


----------



## Dora (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for that tip will bear it in mind. 

Might need alot of help in naming puppies though! It will take me forever to think up so many names at once, will definately want a theme too!!


----------



## Debs61 (May 20, 2009)

we made an anagram of my daughters name for our KC affix:thumbup:


----------

